# Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not really into fanfiction, but this is just such a beautifully and hilariously NT approach to Harry Potter, and consistently had me totally absorbed and/or in hysterics. It's quite long and dangerously addictive; consider yourself warned.

I'd appreciate any comments on Rational Harry's type (he's quite obviously NT).

So if you're bored, have a read. I'd be surprised if an NT managed to genuinely dislike it. XD

Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality, Chapter 1: A Day of Very Low Probability


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm just starting on chapter 5 and I like what I'm seeing. Harry's character is exactly my favorite type of character, more or less. I really enjoyed the ending to chapter 4 and the family tradition of bribing one with books? Awesome, think I might just start it myself if I ever start a family. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## savichick (Dec 14, 2012)

Reading. Thanks. Already laughed out loud twice and my roommate thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad more people are enjoying it  there are 87 chapters so far, and it doesn't look like it's going to finish any time soon...
The number of weird looks I got from my family when I was in hysterics because of this is...well, about 15 I suppose.


----------



## firepanda (Nov 24, 2012)

If any of you guys are familiar with the wonders of Tv Tropes, there is a fairly ...extensive page for this fanfic there.

Here you go.

That page can make additional reading, along with the author's notes and the science page, when you're done.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

firepanda said:


> If any of you guys are familiar with the wonders of Tv Tropes, there is a fairly ...extensive page for this fanfic there.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> That page can make additional reading, along with the author's notes and the science page, when you're done.


Thanks for all the links. It really makes my life easier. Wouldn't want to miss one.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

oo, I like it. Haven't quite figured out his MBTI, but saw some signs of enneagram 6 (because he wants to always know the worst thing that could happen) and 3 (he wants to succeed and not to become another child prodigy who didn't do anything with his intelligence).


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> oo, I like it. Haven't quite figured out his MBTI, but saw some signs of enneagram 6 (because he wants to always know the worst thing that could happen) and 3 (he wants to succeed and not to become another child prodigy who didn't do anything with his intelligence).


I don't know a lot about enneagram, but based on what I do know, I would say 5. So maybe 5w6 or 6w5?


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Reje said:


> I don't know a lot about enneagram, but based on what I do know, I would say 5. So maybe 5w6 or 6w5?


I'd guess 6w5 is more likely because he's always trying to figure out what the dangers are and use knowledge to protect himself.

On reflection I think he's an ENTP. He wants to know the principles on which everything works (Ti) but he's more extroverted than an INTP (he speaks before thinking) and his Ti seems to support his Ne (he explores what's there and comes up with new ideas, then figures out what principles he can use).


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> I'd guess 6w5 is more likely because he's always trying to figure out what the dangers are and use knowledge to protect himself.
> 
> On reflection I think he's an ENTP. He wants to know the principles on which everything works (Ti) but he's more extroverted than an INTP (he speaks before thinking) and his Ti seems to support his Ne (he explores what's there and comes up with new ideas, then figures out what principles he can use).


ENTP is definitely a possibility, but he is very systematic in his approach to problems - isn't this more of a Te thing? I don't know, in some ways it just seems like he's every NT combined. His rages seem INTJ to me.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Reje said:


> ENTP is definitely a possibility, but he is very systematic in his approach to problems - isn't this more of a Te thing? I don't know, in some ways it just seems like he's every NT combined. His rages seem INTJ to me.


I think he's too extroverted to be an INTJ. As soon as he comes up with a new idea, he's out there testing it and changing it based on the external results, which seems more Ne than Ni. There's also a dom Ne/inferior Si thing going on, with his attitude of "why stick to what I know when I can come up with something new?" He's constantly chasing new ideas and doing crazy and adventurous things, but at the same time there's a cautiousness to him with him not knowing who to trust, and a desire to be prepared for anything that could happen, which is why I say 6w5. I'm impressed; he's a much more rounded character than the real HP.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> I think he's too extroverted to be an INTJ. As soon as he comes up with a new idea, he's out there testing it and changing it based on the external results, which seems more Ne than Ni. There's also a dom Ne/inferior Si thing going on, with his attitude of "why stick to what I know when I can come up with something new?" He's constantly chasing new ideas and doing crazy and adventurous things, but at the same time there's a cautiousness to him with him not knowing who to trust, and a desire to be prepared for anything that could happen, which is why I say 6w5. I'm impressed; he's a much more rounded character than the real HP.


He could have strong Ne and Te. This doesn't make sense in terms of MBTI, but...He's a fictional character, so maybe he doesn't fit into MBTI theory. I don't really see why fictional characters would, unless a) the author knew about MBTI and had a personality based off that in mind, b) he's closely based off a real person, or c) it happened by coincidence.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Reje said:


> He could have strong Ne and Te. This doesn't make sense in terms of MBTI, but...He's a fictional character, so maybe he doesn't fit into MBTI theory. I don't really see why fictional characters would, unless a) the author knew about MBTI and had a personality based off that in mind, b) he's closely based off a real person, or c) it happened by coincidence.


I'd say that if MBTI is a valid theory, I.E. if it describes what people are really like, then fictional characters should fit into the system, since a good character should also be based on what people are really like.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> I'd say that if MBTI is a valid theory, I.E. if it describes what people are really like, then fictional characters should fit into the system, since a good character should also be based on what people are really like.


Well, maybe. I find it interesting to think about, at least.


----------



## misstheground (Mar 11, 2012)

HPMOR!!!!!!!!!
I really like that fanfiction.
I've tried to type him before, but all I could really come up with was that he was NT. ENTP, perhaps? He has good Ne.
We might be mistaking Si for Te because they're both very factual, in which case the Si in ENTP makes sense. He has the hands on thing that Ne/Si interaction does.


----------



## firepanda (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, I thought ENTP as well, but didn't voice it on the fora due to the magical sparkly wonders of observer bias.

I wouldn't say the 'evil side' to Harry when he gets emotional can really be considered when typing. It's not really part of a realistic personality and more a plot device™.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I barely started reading, just at the part where they're discussing the letter. I have a question: Did they just swap Harry Potter with Hermione Granger?


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> I barely started reading, just at the part where they're discussing the letter. I have a question: Did they just swap Harry Potter with Hermione Granger?


I guess he's more LIKE Hermione, but when you get further into the book it's clear that they're not the same at all. From what I remember, Hermione is an NF. Her character is pretty much the same in this story.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

This has been posted in this forum about 2 or 3 years back, and I've been following it since that time.

After reading all 87 chapters, I think it's pretty safe to say that this Harry is a raging ENTJ. However, he did seem a lot more Pish in the beginning, but that's about to change.


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

Terrible and overrated fanfic, but yeah, Harry's his shadow type, ENTJ


----------

